# My first gold sth. Let's say a "bar".



## vuksi (Nov 11, 2009)

Today I made my first little bar. Some 14K scrap and gold ring were materials for this bar. Refinery melt it and did the process. Total weight is 1.53 g FG. Small but my very first. Regards to all gold fans.


----------



## hphoa (Nov 19, 2009)

8) great, may it not be your last,gold is where you find it, may your poke have a hefty fill.  hphoa


----------



## vuksi (Nov 22, 2009)

hphoa said:


> 8) great, may it not be your last,gold is where you find it, may your poke have a hefty fill.  hphoa



soon, i'll have about 3,5 grams. I won't stop collecting it :mrgreen: and of course refining it :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (May 2, 2010)

Hi brother vuksi!

Just wondering how much gold you've collected & refined since your last post.

Please share some of your photos on shyknee's thread, Re:more gold buttons please. It brightens his day! :lol: 

Thank you!

philddreamer


----------

